# [NetworkManager] Trouve plus mes carte réseaux [Résolu]

## adjaxio

Bonjour,

NetworkManager ne trouve plus mes carte reseaux

voila les info que j'ai pu trouver et a ce que j'ai penser 

```
 emerge --info

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage is missing a repo_name entry

Portage 2.2_rc8 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 31 Aug 2008 14:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     9999

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -Os -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/openrc /usr/portage/local/layman/webapps-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/wschlich-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/mpd /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k libnotify midi mmx mmxext mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection samba session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs szip tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb wifi wxwindows xinerama xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="null dmix shm adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi rate route share ioplug plug asym empty" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="all" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
 less /var/log/debug

Aug 31 18:22:07 Adjaxio-Tux NetworkManager: <debug> [1220199727.977632] nm_print_open_socks(): Open Sockets List: 

Aug 31 18:22:07 Adjaxio-Tux NetworkManager: <debug> [1220199727.977675] nm_print_open_socks(): Open Sockets List Done. 

```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

06:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

06:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.2 SD Host controller: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

```

```
dmesg

Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 (root@AdJaXiO-Tux) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3 p1.10)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 21 01:49:47 CEST 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda2 vga=791 resume2=/dev/sda4

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fe60000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe60000 - 000000007fe73000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe73000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523872) 1 entries of 3200 used

max_pfn_mapped = 1048576

init_memory_mapping

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F8150, 0014 (r0 Compal)

ACPI: RSDT 7FE6C301, 0058 (r1 Compal CALISTGA  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FE72C78, 0074 (r1 Compal CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: DSDT 7FE6DFE6, 4C92 (r1 Compal CALISTGA  6040000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS 7FE73FC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FE72CEC, 0068 (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: HPET 7FE72D54, 0038 (r1 Compal CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG 7FE72D8C, 003C (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: TCPA 7FE72DC8, 0032 (r1 COMPAL  Phoenix  6040000  TL         0)

ACPI: SLIC 7FE72DFA, 0176 (r1 Compal CALISTGA  6040000 TBD         1)

ACPI: APIC 7FE72F70, 0068 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 7FE72FD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE6D997, 064F (r1 SataRe  SataPri     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE6D305, 0692 (r1 SataRe  SataSec     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE6C8CB, 025F (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Tst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE6C825, 00A6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Tst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE6C359, 04CC (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: DMI detected: Compal

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007fe60000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523872) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fe60000

  NODE_DATA [0000000000001000 - 0000000000004fff]

  bootmap [000000000000c000 -  000000000001bfcf] pages 10

  early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

  early res: 1 [6000-7fff] TRAMPOLINE

  early res: 2 [200000-9aa1cf] TEXT DATA BSS

  early res: 3 [9f800-fffff] BIOS reserved

  early res: 4 [8000-bfff] PGTABLE

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   523872

On node 0 totalpages: 523775

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 2067 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 1876 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7107 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512669 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000dc000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 46020 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 32, nr_cpu_ids: 2

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 514545

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 vga=791 resume2=/dev/sda4

Initializing CPU#0

Preemptible RCU implementation.

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER

time.c: Detected 1662.487 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2058288k/2095488k available (4315k kernel code, 36812k reserved, 2152k data, 440k init)

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3328.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=1664071)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20080321

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz stepping 06

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 10390537

Detected 10.390 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3324.87 BogoMIPS (lpj=1662435)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (6653.01 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 1168 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored via DMI

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x19, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

NET: Registered protocol family 23

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

system 00:01: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe7f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xfe80-0xfeff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xff00-0xff7f has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

PCI: region 0000:06:04.0/9 too large: 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000003ffffff

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000c0000000-0x00000000cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 0xd2200000-0xd22fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x0000000088000000-0x00000000880fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:06:04.0

  IO window: 0x00004400-0x000044ff

  IO window: 0x00004800-0x000048ff

  MEM window: 0x8c000000-0x8fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: 0xd2000000-0xd20fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: enabling device (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

fuse init (API version 7.9)

msgmni has been set to 4020

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

ALI M7101 PMU not found.

uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010980000, using 3072k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8100000a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, disabling EC GPE

ACPI: device:04 is registered as cooling_device0

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: device:0a is registered as cooling_device1

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE6D065, 01EF (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE6CB2A, 04B6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE6D254, 00B1 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE6CFE0, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device3

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000346000, 00:16:d4:16:e6:02, XID 38000000 IRQ 1275

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x18b0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18b8 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HM160JI, AD100-10, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7540A, 1.01, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM160JI  AD10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7540A  1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[d2001000-d20017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

eth1394: eth1: IPv4 over IEEE 1394 (fw-host0)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:04.0 [14c0:0020]

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:06:04.0

  IO window: 0x00004400-0x000044ff

  IO window: 0x00004800-0x000048ff

  PREFETCH window: 0x88400000-0x887fffff

  MEM window: 0x8c000000-0x8fffffff

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:06:04.0, mfunc 0x88501212, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#06) from #07 to #0a

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x4000 - 0x4fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd2000000 - 0xd20fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xd2504000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001820

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f67934025ce]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001860

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-1:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-1.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 4-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 4-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input5

usbcore: registered new interface driver xpad

xpad: X-Box pad driver

i2c /dev entries driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input6

iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.03 (30-Apr-2008)

iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH7-M TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x1060)

iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Aug 21 2008

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:06:04.2 [1524:0550] (rev 1)

sdhci 0000:06:04.2: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Registered led device: mmc0

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xd2001c00 irq 17 PIO

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:06:04.4 [1524:0551] (rev 1)

sdhci 0000:06:04.4: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.4[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Registered led device: mmc1

mmc1: SDHCI at 0xd2001900 irq 17 PIO

input: Logitech VoIP USB Dual RF Receiver as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech VoIP USB Dual RF Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1.1

input: Logitech VoIP USB Dual RF Receiver as /class/input/input8

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech VoIP USB Dual RF Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-caiaq

ASoC version 0.13.2

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xd2500000 irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bridge firewalling registered

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered rdma transport module.

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 440k freed

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -83888564 ns)

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:10:24 PDT 2008

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2192864k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2192864k

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

warning: `smbd' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

Merci

Si il vous faut plus d'information demander je me ferai une joie de vous les donner.Last edited by adjaxio on Thu Sep 04, 2008 10:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

Tu utilises bien la dernière version ? (0.6.6)

Si tu lances à partir d'une console, il n y a pas de message d'erreur ?

Un ifconfig te montre bien tes cartes ?

hal et dbus tournent ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Un ifconfig te montre bien tes cartes ?

 

D'après le dmesg, eth0 et wlan0 sont bel et bien créés, ce qui exclue3déjà un problème de config au niveau du kernel.

----------

## adjaxio

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Tu utilises bien la dernière version ? (0.6.6)
> 
> Si tu lances à partir d'une console, il n y a pas de message d'erreur ?
> 
> Un ifconfig te montre bien tes cartes ?
> ...

 

hald et dbus tournent 

en console pas de message d'erreur la version utiliser est bien la version 0.6.6 

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:D4:16:E6:02  

          inet adr:192.168.0.55  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::216:d4ff:fe16:e602/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3823828 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2369801 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:5504399439 (5249.4 Mb)  TX bytes:169762323 (161.8 Mb)

          Interruption:251 Adresse de base:0x6000 

eth1      Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-02-3F-67-93-40-25-CE-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

irlan0    Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:4 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:438284 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:438284 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:38855853 (37.0 Mb)  TX bytes:38855853 (37.0 Mb)

sit0      Lien encap:IPv6-dans-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:DE:7E:24:E1  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-18-DE-7E-24-E1-B2-34-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## CryoGen

Sur un autre topic j'ai vu qu'il y avait un log

Il y a rien sur networkmanager dans /var/log ?

----------

## adjaxio

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Sur un autre topic j'ai vu qu'il y avait un log
> 
> Il y a rien sur networkmanager dans /var/log ?

 

Je n'ai pas trouver de log sur networkmanager a par se que j'ai poster dans le premier message

----------

## adjaxio

j'ai eu une mise a jour de udev le 29 août je pense que sa viens de la ...

les rules de udev 

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:d4:16:e6:02", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:18:de:7e:24:e1", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x1814:0x0201 (rt2500pci)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:08:d3:04:10:0f", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"

# Firewire device )

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:02:3f:67:93:40:25:ce", ATTR{type}=="24", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules lines 1-16/16 (END) 

```

----------

## CryoGen

Sauveagrde ce fichier et efface le

Il sera regenerer au démarrage de udev.

----------

## adjaxio

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Sauvegarde ce fichier et efface le
> 
> Il sera rengrener au démarrage de udev.

 

Merci dommage que sa ne marche pas.

Édit : udev vient d'être mis a jour j'ai la version 127

----------

## adjaxio

Bonjour,

c'est bon se matin j'ai fait une mise a jour de mon système et c'est revenu a la normal.

HAL a fait ça mise a jour et voila problème résolue

----------

